# Deva Reincarnation



## nayrelgof (Sep 14, 2011)

1) Are deva reincarnated as adults? It sounds like they are.

2) Does deva reincarnation work in Danor? It sounds like it does, since it's an innate ability, but does it fade if one were to live in Danor permanently?

3) According to Risuri law, is a reincarnated deva the same person? Because of their loss of memory and experiences and their fear of death, I would assume they are not legally the same person. They may inherit their old possessions (after creditors are paid), but they would not inherit debt, and they would not be culpable for crimes in past lives (death penalty would be problematic, and what would a life sentence mean?).


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 14, 2011)

nayrelgof said:


> 1) Are deva reincarnated as adults? It sounds like they are.




Yes.



> 2) Does deva reincarnation work in Danor? It sounds like it does, since it's an innate ability, but does it fade if one were to live in Danor permanently?




Magic works in Danor, just not well, and it needs to have a wellspring. So devas can reincarnate normally in Danor, and it's not the sort of effect that would fade away. There _might_ be some places where it wouldn't work, though. Just a heads-up.



> 3) According to Risuri law, is a reincarnated deva the same person? Because of their loss of memory and experiences and their fear of death, I would assume they are not legally the same person. They may inherit their old possessions (after creditors are paid), but they would not inherit debt, and they would not be culpable for crimes in past lives (death penalty would be problematic, and what would a life sentence mean?).




The legal code isn't quite as advanced as modern standards, and devas are very rare, and there is a lot of magistrate leeway, but the general precedent would be that yes, death for a deva is still death, but most devas with any resources arrange to bequeath their belongings to their next incarnation. Because of public disapproval of 'letting them off easy,' deva criminals usually get tossed in dungeons.


----------

